# Um, my guppies are trying to rape my silver platy



## Kreutz (Dec 24, 2010)

I have two male guppies in a large tank with alot of different fish. They get along fine, but lately things have gotten weird.

They've been basically "tag-teaming" my silver platy (they molest no one else). 

They dont bite it (her?) but basically rub against it and chase it around, one on each side.

How do I stop this? I'd introduce two female guppies (I think thats the ratio 1:1?), but then they'd breed I assume.


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

your platy might be the closest thing to a female guppy, at least according to the 2 males who just cant seem to help themselves...one day i noticed my 2 black skirt tetras taking turns on my serpae tetra...it didnt last for more than a day or so and no one was harmed


----------



## Kreutz (Dec 24, 2010)

corE3105 said:


> your platy might be the closest thing to a female guppy, at least according to the 2 males who just cant seem to help themselves...one day i noticed my 2 black skirt tetras taking turns on my serpae tetra...it didnt last for more than a day or so and no one was harmed



its day 3..I was hoping they'd figure it out but.....no.


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

mm...dont know what to tell to you really other than maybe considering moving the platy to another tank if you have one available...i was able to bring a fish back to my LPS that i bought from them almost 6 months prior in exchange for a plant


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It's what guppies do, they are horny little buggers.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

RAPE....lol. I call it molesting.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

It's the Platy's fault,tell her to quit dressing that way!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Zook said:


> It's the Platy's fault,tell her to quit dressing that way!


LOL, I won't touch that.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

Borderline,huh!


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Kreutz said:


> I have two male guppies in a large tank with alot of different fish. They get along fine, but lately things have gotten weird.
> 
> They've been basically "tag-teaming" my silver platy (they molest no one else).
> 
> ...


Do you have a little breeding net? If you do, try floating it in the tank with a little greenery and put one of the males in it. See if maybe it is a competition thing between the two guys. If they are showing off for each other, maybe it will stop. Then try introducing the netted guy back into the tank in a day or two, or switching the two. I'm not into stressing them out, but your poor platy is stressed too! Sometimes ya gotta just give them a "time out" lol

good luck!


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Does the platy look stressed? Does the platy have frayed fins? Is it getting thin? Are there any other signs of illness or injury? If not, don't worry about it. Fish indulge in mating activity all the time, often with members of other species, tank decorations, even their own reflections. So what if it isn't productive? Its like when a dog humps the sofa, so long as the sofa isn't damaged, you do yourself more harm worrying about it than either the dog or the sofa suffer during the many unsupervised encounters they have when you're not around. You're probably not going to convince the male guppies that this big, silver live-bearer isn't the biggest female guppy they've ever seen, so why worry (unless of course somebody is getting injured, or getting hairy palms...errr fins)


----------

